# Old model DP301D getting new FW



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tonight start spooling something new: M102


```
PID=0862h
 DownloadID:07EM
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 M102:'AAA1'-'ADB1','M050'-'M101'
 New FW:'M102'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'DA..': 	{DP301D}  R0040004616-R0041808635
```
Only refurbished receivers will get the update: 'M050'-'M101'


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

My receiver says remanufactured and is a 301D-13 that currently has P453, should I expect this update? My R# is R005


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet - it must have FW in the range: 'M050'-'M101', and be in R0040004616-R0041808635 range.

Will be interesting to see what is changed as the version name changed so dramatically: from Pxxx to Mxxx.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, I got a word from south birdy - the FW is spooling for remanufactured DP301-013 receivers what will be installed in adjusted southern country; a name of the receiver will be "M31D" and it's dish config will be hardcoded for 72W, 77W and 118W satellites.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Then I guess the M will stand for Mexico? 311 can't do MPEG4 just 8PSK so how will it be used for 72 & 77? 301 cant do either just MPEG2 and QPSK.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall those sats has south lobe(s), perhaps the 301s are obsolete but good enough for Mexico? DP301D should be OK then.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current FW for DP301D:

PID=0866h
DownloadID:59ED
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
P453:'P100'-'P452'
New FW:'P453'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'.....'&'....': {DP301D} R0020085312-R0040781989 R0050331792-R0055308998

For DP301E:

PID=0867h
DownloadID:7AUD
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
P397:'P100'-'P396'
New FW:'P397'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'....'&'....': {DP301E} R0024575802-R0038076311

For DP311:

PID=08A4h
DownloadID:5PDC
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
P481:'P100'-'P480'
New FW:'P481'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'....'&'....': {DP311} R0040890119-R0067923587


----------

